# Thank-you ruth !!



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi,
Just wanted to start a thread to say a huge thank-you to ruth for spending her time helping us out .

Ruth,I would like to say I appreciate your help so much and it is so nice of you to spend your time helping us all at such a stressful time.You are a star !! 

I wish you a very happy xmas and new year !!

lots of love 
tj x


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

ditto that. well said


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

What a fab thread, well done Tj 

I would like to Thank Ruth as well, you do a brilliant job keeping up with all the question, and putting everyone at ease  

I would also like to wish you and Very Merry Christmas and a brilliant 2005 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

I just wanted to say Thank You too Ruth!

Wishing you a very Merry Xmas!!

Kelly X


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Same here Ruth , you're a diamond!

Love
Kia.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Ditto

Ruth Thanks for all yr help here on fertility friends

All the help and advice u give to us all

You really are a star

I hope that u and yours have a very happy christmas and a happy and healthy 2005

Loads of love
Emilyxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Many tanks Ruth for helping out on this section of FF. You do a fab job answering the posts.
Also to Jeanette and Mel for their time and commitment to this board too.

Happy Christmas to you all

Chick


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Ruth

Yes i would like to thankyou too. You do a great job on here and it is greatly appreciated. 

Hope you have a lovely christmas in the sun    . Will IM you in the new year.

Love KIm, Paul & Joe x x x x


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Merry Christmas Ruth!

      

Thanks for all your help on the FF site!

~Natt~


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Ruth

A big thank you too - for always answering our questions and  your advice.

Wishing you a very happy xmas and new year, hope your year ahead is filled with good health and happiness.

Deborah


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Ruth









A big thank you from me too! Merry Christmas and a very HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!! I wish I could wave   and all of you be pregnant!!

Have a great Christmas and a successful New Year!!!!! 

Love, 
Ruth


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You are a star, thank you. much appreciated, hoping you have a great christmas Cx


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

hi Ruth

i have to agree with you all Ruth is great
  
hope you have a great Xmas and a fantastic new year.

love Charlotte

    ^Xmas2^


----------

